# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Conjure, self-driving store, Conjure, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

former Robomart

conjure.inc
robomart.co

facebook.com/conjureinc

twitter.com/conjureinc

linkedin.com/company/conjureinc

instagram.com/conjure.inc

youtube.com/@robomart3519

facebook.com/robomarts

twitter.com/robomart

linkedin.com/company/robomart

instagram.com/robomarts

Co-founder and CEO - Ali Ahmed

Co-founder and CTO - Tigran Shahverdyan

Co-founder and CSO - Emad Suhail Rahim

Advisor - Javier Segovia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robomart autonomous bodegas will deliver produce to your door"
A pilot program is slated for this summer in the Bay Area.

by Andrew Tarantola
January 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robomart

Published on Jun 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robomart to roll out driverless grocery store vehicles in Boston area this spring"

by Khari Johnson
January 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Robomart on CNBC, Fox, ABC

Published on Jan 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Robomart launch

Dec 9, 2020

producthunt.com/posts/robomart-2

----------


## Airicist

Robomart launch video

Jun 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Robomart changes name to Conjure"

November 16, 2022

----------

